# Aruba - health/insects?



## gands.frost (Feb 6, 2006)

We are travelling for the 1st time from UK to the Caribbean, to Aruba at the end of March.  I would appreciate any advice regarding immunisations, mosquito problems etc.  It might seem a silly question to US citizens but it's a worry for me since we're traveliing with elderly mother and 3 toddlers (ages 2/4/6).  

Thank you.

India


----------



## gmarine (Feb 6, 2006)

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 6, 2006)

It is quite windy in March so there is no mosquito problem - we go for 3 weeks every year (9 years) from Feb. into mid-March and my DH has never been bitten.  I couch it that way because the little buggers love him and not me - must be the alcohol lol!  Anyway, if you're going for the first time there are a couple of bbs you might want to check out.   www.visitaruba.com and www.aruba-bb.com for restaurants and stuff to do.  I check them myself continually for several months before we go to see what's new.  Linda


----------



## 2hokies (Feb 6, 2006)

The only time we had any problems with bugs was in the evenings, when we were dining outside.  After the first episode, I used some bug repellant and it worked great.  We had no problems during the daytime.  Enjoy!


----------



## chrisnwillie (Feb 6, 2006)

I am there every year at the same time as Linda and I have never been bit, but this year (January) has seen a bit more rain than usual, so I have packed some OFF for the first time ever. I'm not concerned at all though.


----------



## Cat (Feb 6, 2006)

If you want an effective, natural product, Cactus Juice works remarkably well. I purchase mine on eBay.


----------

